# Bath and body works 2016



## pondobaba (Apr 12, 2016)

I am very happy that we finally have a test store in florida.
I am loving some of the new scents.


----------



## pondobaba (Apr 12, 2016)

love all of these scents


----------



## pondobaba (Apr 12, 2016)

warm apple pie is perfect!


----------



## Rigormortor (Sep 7, 2009)

I cant wait till they have the Halloween stuff out here in KY.... I dont mind going in there with my wife.....
im the one picking out all the Halloween related candles and stuff


----------



## pondobaba (Apr 12, 2016)

Rigormortor said:


> I cant wait till they have the Halloween stuff out here in KY.... I dont mind going in there with my wife.....
> im the one picking out all the Halloween related candles and stuff


I hear you. I am really happy that they went back to the July release like they used to do. Hopefully Halloween will come earlier like it used to!


----------



## Rigormortor (Sep 7, 2009)

pondobaba said:


> I hear you. I am really happy that they went back to the July release like they used to do. Hopefully Halloween will come earlier like it used to!


It looks like will will be paying them a visit this weekend to see if they have anything..... so many scents too. My all time favorite
is Yankee candle Witches Brew...... I have a pumpkin one next to me right now.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

My store just started to put them out, too!! I was happy to see them. I'm hoping they will have a sale on them at some point this month, because I have a 20% off coupon to use, too. I always wait for a good sale price, lol. 

For those who prefer wax melts to candles, I saw that White Barn finally started selling them!! I am hoping they will get some fall ones in along with the candles. (Has anyone seen them and if they have Fall ones out, yet??) I can only get to a WB when we drive out of town, so I am hoping B&BW will start carrying them, too, because I have one of those close to me,

On a side note, I found some of last Fall's foaming hand soaps during the B&BW and White Barn Semi Annual Sale a couple weeks ago...two of my fave scents, too, Marshmallow Pumpkin Latte and Maple Sugar Kiss!! They were only a dollar something each (Awesome price!! Everyone was grabbing them up at once, lol). I can use those come August to hold me over until the new ones come out this September!  I picked up a Country Apple scented body lotion, too, on sale. I can't wait to see what Fall/Halloween scents they will have this year for soaps and body care, too!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Last year they finally came back with some actual Halloween merchandise. A big haunted house, some candle holders, hand sanitizers & their holders. Except they changed the packaging on the pocket sanitizers so any holders you had from previous years wouldn't work on last year's bottles so you had to buy all new holders.

I just went to 5 Below & bought theirs because they were shape of my old holders & they had pretty much the same scents for less.


----------



## pondobaba (Apr 12, 2016)

Rigormortor said:


> It looks like will will be paying them a visit this weekend to see if they have anything..... so many scents too. My all time favorite
> is Yankee candle Witches Brew...... I have a pumpkin one next to me right now.


witches brew is the best!
last night I found out that there is also another collection..ugggggg


----------



## pondobaba (Apr 12, 2016)

WitchyKitty said:


> My store just started to put them out, too!! I was happy to see them. I'm hoping they will have a sale on them at some point this month, because I have a 20% off coupon to use, too. I always wait for a good sale price, lol.
> 
> For those who prefer wax melts to candles, I saw that White Barn finally started selling them!! I am hoping they will get some fall ones in along with the candles. (Has anyone seen them and if they have Fall ones out, yet??) I can only get to a WB when we drive out of town, so I am hoping B&BW will start carrying them, too, because I have one of those close to me,
> 
> On a side note, I found some of last Fall's foaming hand soaps during the B&BW and White Barn Semi Annual Sale a couple weeks ago...two of my fave scents, too, Marshmallow Pumpkin Latte and Maple Sugar Kiss!! They were only a dollar something each (Awesome price!! Everyone was grabbing them up at once, lol). I can use those come August to hold me over until the new ones come out this September!  I picked up a Country Apple scented body lotion, too, on sale. I can't wait to see what Fall/Halloween scents they will have this year for soaps and body care, too!


I actually got some great deals on these candles. The White Barn and Copper Top candles were $12.50/ea and I had $20 off $50 coupon to use.


----------



## pondobaba (Apr 12, 2016)

Here is what they have so far (Info Thanks To Life Inside The Page)
These have a pumpkin lid and whimsical labels with animals. They are shown in the pic above.
•Pumpkin Apple 
•Pumpkin Banana Muffin 
•Pumpkin Blueberry Strudel 
•Pumpkin Cinnamon Bun
•Pumpkin Cupcake 
•Pumpkin Coconut 
•Pumpkin French Toast 
•Pumpkin Fireside (MY TOP CHOICE)
•Pumpkin Pecan Waffles 
•Pumpkin Pie 
•Pumpkin Woods (MY TOP CHOICE) 
•Vanilla Pumpkin Marshmallow


----------



## pondobaba (Apr 12, 2016)

Here is what they have so far (Info Thanks To Life Inside The Page)
These have a copper colored lid and I think are called the Cider & Vine Collection. They are pictured above.
•Black Cherry Merlot
•Butter Cream Icing 
•Caramel Pumpkin Swirl 
•Chocolate Pistachio (This was the only one they did not have out)
•Cinnamon Sugared Doughnut 
•Honey Crisp Apple 
•Pumpkin Pecan Waffles 
•Pumpkin Spiced Cheesecake 
•Spiced Pomegranate Cider 
•Sparkling Pear Riesling


----------



## pondobaba (Apr 12, 2016)

Here is what they have so far (Info Thanks To Life Inside The Page)
White Barn Colored Glass Collection. Warm Apple Pie is pictured above.
•Autumn Day (This was not out)
•Toasted Graham Latte (This was not out)
•Pumpkin Spice (This was not out)
•Warm Apple Pie


----------



## pondobaba (Apr 12, 2016)

Here is what they have so far (Info Thanks To Life Inside The Page)
This collection has a leaf lid. The only collection that I did not see in the store.
•Autumn 
•Autumn Sunshine 
•Cider Lane (SO EXCITED IT IS BACK)
•Cranberry Woods 
•Crisp Morning Air
•Flannel 
•Leaves 
•Mahogany Apple (I MUST HAVE THIS ONE)
•Mahogany Teakwood 
•Marshmallow Fireside 
•Marshmallow Pumpkin Latte
•Sandalwood and Suede 
•Salted Caramel 
•Sweater Weather 
•Sweet Cinnamon Pumpkin


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I like those little ones they have, they're somewhere between a tea light & votive in size. They're perfect for all the older holders I have. I have the Frankenstein family from a few years back & they're the perfect size for them.


----------



## pondobaba (Apr 12, 2016)

RCIAG said:


> I like those little ones they have, they're somewhere between a tea light & votive in size. They're perfect for all the older holders I have. I have the Frankenstein family from a few years back & they're the perfect size for them.


yes they are perfect for those. I too have them.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

pondobaba said:


> I actually got some great deals on these candles. The White Barn and Copper Top candles were $12.50/ea and I had $20 off $50 coupon to use.


Yours were on sale?! My store said they weren't on sale at all when I went in...hmmm...


----------



## pondobaba (Apr 12, 2016)

More Candles....


----------



## pondobaba (Apr 12, 2016)

WitchyKitty said:


> Yours were on sale?! My store said they weren't on sale at all when I went in...hmmm...


the copper lids and the white barn (warm apple pie wine cellar) are $12.50/ea


----------



## pondobaba (Apr 12, 2016)

pondobaba said:


> View attachment 281210
> 
> More Candles....


There ones I saw but did not get are Black Cherry Merlot (I think it smells too artificial), Buttercream Icing (Not anything too exciting for me), Pumpkin Pecan Waffles (I have one left from last year but of course I will pick up another one)


----------



## pondobaba (Apr 12, 2016)

I had a major issue with soot all over my home. I had to get some new appliances that are white and I decided that I couldn't let them get ruined by soot so I was going to return all candles. Then I remembered that they see an electric burner. I always thought they were tacky and not for me. I was wrong. Best thing ever!!!! The candle lasts forever, I can change the scent everyday if I want and the candle still looks good on the shelf. LOL


----------



## fennyann (Sep 6, 2012)

I can't wait until they have them here in PA! Ahh!! These look amazing!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I went back to my store, and sure enough, they had the new Fall ones in the $12.50 sale. My store doesn't have all the new ones, yet, just the White Barn "Warm Apple Pie" and all the "Vine and Cider" group ones with the copper lids. I gave in and used my coupon to get the copper lidded "Spiced Pomegranate Cider" 3-wick, so I got it for $10. I wasn't sure if it would be a very Fall like scent, compared to the apple and pumpkin ones I usually love and stick to...but once I smelled it, I fell in love. It has a light scent of pomegranate and berry, yes, but it's mixed in with a lovely apple cider scent and warm spices...perfect for Fall!!! It's different than the usual Fall stuff I get and lovely. 









I hope to run across another sale and get another coupon by the time I find the other Fall ones, because I'd like to get "Vanilla Pumpkin Marshmallow" and "Pumpkin Fireside", too!!! I already know I love the VPM one and, since I love pumpkin and the Marshmallow Fireside scent, I bet I'd love the Pumpkin Fireside just as much!


----------



## HalloGeekHalfrican (Sep 1, 2013)

Oh. My. Goodness. Please tell me these can be bought online somewhere! VA stores aren't selling them yet


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I didn't see them online, yet. I looked yesterday. I keep peeking, though, just in case they pop up.


----------



## ZachTheMermaid (Jul 11, 2016)

Jesus Christ, I'm going to have to start putting money away for all of these! Haha


----------



## HalloGeekHalfrican (Sep 1, 2013)

Welp, I checked my local B&BW but no new candles yet... I did see them on ebay though  I'm trying to wait until they come out in stores so I can actually smell them first, but I may cave in before then lol. We usually don't see Fall scents until late August.


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstein (Mar 1, 2016)

Marshmallow Fireside is my JAM. I bought like five jars of it when it had the "Trick R Treat" label on it. The sales lady was all "You know, that's just a label for halloween. The actual sent it out year round under (something campside yada yada yada)." I just gave her the strained smile and did a quick kthanxbai. I became THAT person >.< terrible I know.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Mrs_Frankenstein said:


> Marshmallow Fireside is my JAM. I bought like five jars of it when it had the "Trick R Treat" label on it. The sales lady was all "You know, that's just a label for halloween. The actual sent it out year round under (something campside yada yada yada)." I just gave her the strained smile and did a quick kthanxbai. I became THAT person >.< terrible I know.


Yes, I have purchased many of them, too, with all of it's different labels, lol. I had several of the mini Trick or Treat ones! It's one of my absolute faves!! That's why I am so interested to see what the "Pumpkin Fireside" will be like!!! Marshmallow Fireside with a touch of pumpkin and spice, I hope!


----------



## pondobaba (Apr 12, 2016)

WitchyKitty said:


> Yes, I have purchased many of them, too, with all of it's different labels, lol. I had several of the mini Trick or Treat ones! It's one of my absolute faves!! That's why I am so interested to see what the "Pumpkin Fireside" will be like!!! Marshmallow Fireside with a touch of pumpkin and spice, I hope!


exactly what it is...to my nose anyway....


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

pondobaba said:


> exactly what it is...to my nose anyway....


Oooh...I might really need this one, then, lol.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

They just put some of the new Fall ones online!!! It's not all of them, just a pre-Fall sample, but, at least, they are starting to get them up there.

http://www.bathandbodyworks.com/family/index.jsp?categoryId=10787117&cm_sp=FO-_-Home+Fragrance-_-All+Candles&cp=12586994.12936192

Most of them aren't part of the sale, unfortunately, but there is an online code to get free shipping on purchases over $40 and a free item if you spend at least $10, so that's helpful. The Warm Apple Pie in the White Barn ones is part of the sale, and they have Heirloom Pumpkin and Farmstand Apple on Clearance sale, too.


----------



## InThePines (Jun 30, 2016)

Thank you WitchyKitty!!! I'm gonna go ahead and stock up on more of my Pumpkin Pecan Waffles!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

InThePines said:


> Thank you WitchyKitty!!! I'm gonna go ahead and stock up on more of my Pumpkin Pecan Waffles!


Don't forget to use the coupon code to get free shipping and to pick out a free item!! It's at the top of the page.


----------



## Hallow Girl (May 8, 2015)

Since last year I have started to become obsessed with YC and bbw candles. I love the fall and halloween candles. I will wait till they are on sale though when its 
on sale to get as many as i can.


----------



## pondobaba (Apr 12, 2016)

I just purchased Pumpkin Spice, Autumn Day and Toasted Graham Latte on sale for $12.50/ea plus got a free body care shower gel.


----------



## pondobaba (Apr 12, 2016)

I really like the Pumpkin Spice!


----------



## pondobaba (Apr 12, 2016)

They also had Flannel, Sweater Weather, Marshmallow Fireside, Sweet Cinnamon Pumpkin, Autumn, Leaves and "NEW" Marshmallow Pumpkin Latte which smells just like the body care!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

The stores around here don't have any of those, yet...I'm hoping to find them out of town this weekend, though!


----------



## Kristina Hudkins (Jul 8, 2016)

Can not go with out my candle!! 
What's the best one this year?! Would love some ideas


----------



## HalloGeekHalfrican (Sep 1, 2013)

pondobaba said:


> I just purchased Pumpkin Spice, Autumn Day and Toasted Graham Latte on sale for $12.50/ea plus got a free body care shower gel.


Where did you find an Autumn Day?! That's my all-time favorite. I thought they were all gone because someone told me they'd been retired.


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

WitchyKitty, thanks for the heads up on the BBW sale. I've been wanting to stock up a few more of my must-have summer scent before they were gone. Online didn't have the same selection that some are finding in store. But, I got an Heirloom Pumpkin 3-wick, two of my favorite Summer Boardwalk in 3-wick, a set of the Summer foaming hand soaps, and a free medium Eucalyptus Mint candle online. Free shipping was nice too. Those foaming soaps last so long, that I'll probably have to tuck some of them away until next year, so I can switch over to the Fall scents when we can get them on sale. I'd like to get a ceramic foaming soap holder to use on my kitchen sink, but right now they only have the metal ones. I can't use those because they tend to rust out on the bottom from the water. I'm hoping we'll see a cute ceramic Halloween soap holder like the ghost in the haunted house we saw last year...wish I'd bought that one. Can't wait to see what's coming for Halloween!


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

Oh, and btw, a heads up for fans of the Pumpkin Pecan Waffle candle. I'm hearing warnings that BBW has changed that scent and it now has a cherry/amaretto note added to it. Some may like this new version, but personally I'm not a fan of amaretto scents, so I'm wary of how this will change that fragrance. I think the original PPW scent is still available in one line, but the new version is now out in a different collection, so beware of which one you're picking up before you buy.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Spookywolf said:


> Oh, and btw, a heads up for fans of the Pumpkin Pecan Waffle candle. I'm hearing warnings that BBW has changed that scent and it now has a cherry/amaretto note added to it. Some may like this new version, but personally I'm not a fan of amaretto scents, so I'm wary of how this will change that fragrance. I think the original PPW scent is still available in one line, but the new version is now out in a different collection, so beware of which one you're picking up before you buy.



Thanks for the heads up on that. That was one of the scents we planned on picking up. Luckily we always smell the candle before we buy. Even our old favorites because you never know.


----------



## PunkinGal (Aug 2, 2014)

pondobaba said:


> I really like the Pumpkin Spice!


I can't wait for this one. I hope it smells different than "sweet cinnamon pumpkin" because while I love anything pumpkin, SCP smells ABSOLUTELY HORRIBLE TO ME. It's so disappointing because usually the Halloween labeled hand soaps and hand sanitizers usually have SCP and I just want a pumpkin scent that smells good!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Spookywolf said:


> WitchyKitty, thanks for the heads up on the BBW sale. I've been wanting to stock up a few more of my must-have summer scent before they were gone. Online didn't have the same selection that some are finding in store. But, I got an Heirloom Pumpkin 3-wick, two of my favorite Summer Boardwalk in 3-wick, a set of the Summer foaming hand soaps, and a free medium Eucalyptus Mint candle online. Free shipping was nice too. Those foaming soaps last so long, that I'll probably have to tuck some of them away until next year, so I can switch over to the Fall scents when we can get them on sale. I'd like to get a ceramic foaming soap holder to use on my kitchen sink, but right now they only have the metal ones. I can't use those because they tend to rust out on the bottom from the water. I'm hoping we'll see a cute ceramic Halloween soap holder like the ghost in the haunted house we saw last year...wish I'd bought that one. Can't wait to see what's coming for Halloween!


No problem! I love the foaming hand soaps. I stock up on them, often, and keep one in the kitchen and one in the bathroom at all times. I match them to the season. They do really last a long time, which is one reason I love them. I, too, hit the $3 hand soap sale and grabbed a couple...I don't need anymore spring/summer ones, as I'll be moving into Fall, soon, but I set them aside to have for after my Fall and Winter holidays in the early Spring. The scent holds up perfectly if you leave them closed.

The Heirloom Pumpkin candle is one of my all time faves. My store sold out of it from the clearance sale, so I am hoping to find one at a bigger store out of town, today or tomorrow. The free item with $10 purchase is going on again, today, so I hope I can find one and get a free mini candle, too! (I just sniffed the Summer Boardwalk and it's a fantastic scent...it seems more Fall/Winter like to me than Summer, lol, which is probably why I loved it!)


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

I got to hit up the B&BW store this weekend and smell all the new Fall fragrances. I'm just absolutely in love with everything they've come up with this year. Even the new labels are adorable. They've got every variation of pumpkin you could ever want in their line up (wish Yankee would get on board with putting real Fall scents in their Fall candles. ) I think I really must get that new pumpkin banana muffin candle. I even liked the Pumpkin Fireside and a lot of the reviewers are bashing that one pretty hard. I can't wait til some coupons come out to try some of these.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I still haven't found a Pumpkin Fireside to sniff. I'll have to wait until they all come out, I suppose, closer to September. 

I did, however, find my clearance Heirloom Pumpkin at a different store, so that made me happy! It will always be one of my faves. I got a free item with it, and since there was nothing Fall like in the free item price range, I picked up a medium Praline Pecan Cobbler jar candle. I think that candle actually smells quite Fall-like, even though it was packaged for Spring. I'm now itching to start burning the Heirloom Pumpkin and the Spiced Pomegranate Cider...that I previously picked up from the new Fall line...but I am making myself wait, lol...at least until late August...


----------



## pondobaba (Apr 12, 2016)

HalloGeekHalfrican said:


> Where did you find an Autumn Day?! That's my all-time favorite. I thought they were all gone because someone told me they'd been retired.


Back this year. Pretty blue glass in the White Barn collection.


----------



## pondobaba (Apr 12, 2016)

Kristina Hudkins said:


> Can not go with out my candle!!
> What's the best one this year?! Would love some ideas


I really want to smell the Mahogany Apple.
I love the Warm Apple Pie, Pumpkin Woods and Pumpkin Fireside a lot!


----------



## pondobaba (Apr 12, 2016)

Spookywolf said:


> Oh, and btw, a heads up for fans of the Pumpkin Pecan Waffle candle. I'm hearing warnings that BBW has changed that scent and it now has a cherry/amaretto note added to it. Some may like this new version, but personally I'm not a fan of amaretto scents, so I'm wary of how this will change that fragrance. I think the original PPW scent is still available in one line, but the new version is now out in a different collection, so beware of which one you're picking up before you buy.


Smells exactly the same to me


----------



## pondobaba (Apr 12, 2016)

Shadowbat said:


> Thanks for the heads up on that. That was one of the scents we planned on picking up. Luckily we always smell the candle before we buy. Even our old favorites because you never know.


I smelled both labels and they both smell the same to me as they always have.


----------



## pondobaba (Apr 12, 2016)

PunkinGal said:


> I can't wait for this one. I hope it smells different than "sweet cinnamon pumpkin" because while I love anything pumpkin, SCP smells ABSOLUTELY HORRIBLE TO ME. It's so disappointing because usually the Halloween labeled hand soaps and hand sanitizers usually have SCP and I just want a pumpkin scent that smells good!


The candle smells nothing like the body care line and that has always ticked me off!
I love the pumpkin spice. I think you will like it.


----------



## pondobaba (Apr 12, 2016)

WitchyKitty said:


> I still haven't found a Pumpkin Fireside to sniff. I'll have to wait until they all come out, I suppose, closer to September.
> 
> I did, however, find my clearance Heirloom Pumpkin at a different store, so that made me happy! It will always be one of my faves. I got a free item with it, and since there was nothing Fall like in the free item price range, I picked up a medium Praline Pecan Cobbler jar candle. I think that candle actually smells quite Fall-like, even though it was packaged for Spring. I'm now itching to start burning the Heirloom Pumpkin and the Spiced Pomegranate Cider...that I previously picked up from the new Fall line...but I am making myself wait, lol...at least until late August...


it is pumpkin pecan waffles


----------



## pondobaba (Apr 12, 2016)

really excited it smells just like the body care (unlike sweet cinnamon pumpkin)


----------



## HalloGeekHalfrican (Sep 1, 2013)

pondobaba said:


> Back this year. Pretty blue glass in the White Barn collection.


Good to know, thanks!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

pondobaba said:


> it is pumpkin pecan waffles


Well, whaddaya know? You are right!! I just read the reviews of Praline Pecan Cobbler and Pumpkin Pecan Waffles and people are saying they are either very similar or very much the same thing. Thanks for pointing that out! That would explain why I liked it so much and thought it seemed rather Fall like, lol. Now I wish I had bought more for the price, lol.


----------



## thisdougsforu (Jun 30, 2015)

When do the halloween candles typically release here?


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

NOT SOON ENOUGH!!

I wanna say August? I really don't remember now though.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I can't remember if it's around the first week of August or the first week of September...I keep thinking the full line up of Fall is September..but maybe I'm thinking the actual Halloween stuff is Sept. and Fall is August?? Hahaha...I'm too tired to think...ask me again tomorrow...


----------



## grim gravely (Jun 11, 2015)

So far I burned pumpkin cinnamon bun, pumpkin coconut and pumpkin cupcake from this year's collection and I enjoyed each one. I still have a few pumpkin pie candles from last year so i won'the be getting this years vrsion. As least with the candles I had from this year's pumpkin collection, they fixed the burned smell halfway though.
I am waiting to see what this year's haunted house luminary looks like. I hope they went back to the ceramic version and not another metal version. I do like last year's haunted house but it really does not fit in with the collection.


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

grim gravely said:


> So far I burned pumpkin cinnamon bun, pumpkin coconut and pumpkin cupcake from this year's collection and I enjoyed each one. I still have a few pumpkin pie candles from last year so i won'the be getting this years vrsion. As least with the candles I had from this year's pumpkin collection, they fixed the burned smell halfway though.
> I am waiting to see what this year's haunted house luminary looks like. I hope they went back to the ceramic version and not another metal version. I do like last year's haunted house but it really does not fit in with the collection.


I can't wait to try some of their new Fall candles. I'm just not a fan of what Yankee offered this year for Fall fragrances. And I was just thinking about the B&BW Halloween luminaries earlier today. I have their black ceramic haunted house luminary from a few years back and I love that thing. I'm looking forward to seeing what Halloween items they have this year.


----------



## pondobaba (Apr 12, 2016)

thisdougsforu said:


> When do the halloween candles typically release here?


hopefully August sometime.


----------



## pondobaba (Apr 12, 2016)

supposed to be fall coming tomorrow. hope so!


----------



## grim gravely (Jun 11, 2015)

The fall candles are already out at white barn. Bath and body works usually releases only one or two Halloween themed candle each year but it's usually a repackage of a current scent. Last year they released vanilla pumpkin marshmallow and heirloom pumpkin as Halloween candles. Two years ago there was a rumored vampire blood candle but it never was released. They did marshmallow fireside as a trick or treat candle.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I just got my B&BW First Look email for Fall items!! I'll be swinging in the store later today to see if they have them, yet. Some of the old faves are back, but I'm curious about the new Golden Pear and brown Sugar scent...I love both scents, so this may be a winner for me! Here's the link to the Fall page:

http://www.bathandbodyworks.com/family/index.jsp?categoryId=85616676&cp=4090263&cm_re=Home-_-Banner2-_-su3_fprev_hp_banner


----------



## CHEFJULI (Jun 3, 2012)

WitchyKitty said:


> I just got my B&BW First Look email for Fall items!! I'll be swinging in the store later today to see if they have them, yet. Some of the old faves are back, but I'm curious about the new Golden Pear and brown Sugar scent...I love both scents, so this may be a winner for me! Here's the link to the Fall page:
> 
> http://www.bathandbodyworks.com/family/index.jsp?categoryId=85616676&cp=4090263&cm_re=Home-_-Banner2-_-su3_fprev_hp_banner


I got the Marshmallow Pumpkin Latte Ultra Shea butter last year as a gift and it is FANTASTIC! I have been using it sparingly until it came back out and now it is!!! Try this cream, it's amazing!


----------



## pondobaba (Apr 12, 2016)

I really wanted the Orchard Leaves to be a bit more cedar-ish. I really like the Pear one.


----------



## pondobaba (Apr 12, 2016)

The Silver Pine & Cedar is amazing!!!!!


----------



## pondobaba (Apr 12, 2016)

Does anyone else wish sweet cinnamon pumpkin candles and wallflowers actually smelled the same as the body care


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I just stopped at my store and they had all the Fall out except the Golden Pear and Brown Sugar that I went up there to try!!! Grrrrrr! What are the odds? Has anyone sniffed that one, yet? How is it?? 

I actually liked the Sweet Cinnamon Pumpkin candle and hand soap scent, this year. Either it's ever so slightly different or my sense of smell is just a little different compared to last year, lol, but it smells just a tiny bit better to me that last year...not that last year was bad, though, it just seems a fraction better to me this year.

I don't happen to need ten Fall hand soaps, since I already have some I got on clearance and some left over from last year, so I'll wait until I have a coupon and a different sale. hopefully, they will have my Pear one by then, too. 

There are several more Fall candles (Leaves, Marshmallow Fireside, Marshmallow Pumpkin Latte, Sweet Cinnamon Pumpkin, Honey Crisp Apple, Pumpkin Spice, Pumpkin Spiced Cheesecake, Caramel Pumpkin Swirl...to name some, lol) I want to buy, but since I already bought one when they first came out (Spiced Pomegranate Cider) and the two on Clearance, I'll wait on those for a good sale/coupon, too.


----------



## Kitty (Sep 10, 2011)

BBW has cool owl online!

http://www.bathandbodyworks.com/product/index.jsp?productId=95756896&cm_vc=200


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I saw that online and I really adore it! I love owls!!


----------



## HalloGeekHalfrican (Sep 1, 2013)

Super excited to see Crisp Morning Air returning! If they made this into a body spray/wash/lotion I'd wear it _every_ day.
And of course, Sweet Cinnamon Pumpkin and Marshmallow Fireside are my best friends too


----------



## Rigormortor (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes we went buy ours today and the same thing, about 10 different Pumpkin scents..... candles and stuff.
I asked when they would do their Halloween stuff she told me 1 Sept..... only another month.....


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

HalloGeekHalfrican said:


> Super excited to see Crisp Morning Air returning! If they made this into a body spray/wash/lotion I'd wear it _every_ day.
> And of course, Sweet Cinnamon Pumpkin and Marshmallow Fireside are my best friends too


I have yet to try the Marshmallow Fireside, but the idea of it sounds wonderful. I'm imagining something like a s'more, maybe, but without the chocolate. I'll have to look for that and the crisp morning air on my next trip to the mall. They just converted my Bath & Body Works into a combination with White Barn. WB has all the candles, and B&BW has all the skin care, but they share the same space. Now all I'm missing is a coupon I can use for the new Fall pumpkin candles.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Spookywolf said:


> I have yet to try the Marshmallow Fireside, but the idea of it sounds wonderful. I'm imagining something like a s'more, maybe, but without the chocolate. I'll have to look for that and the crisp morning air on my next trip to the mall. They just converted my Bath & Body Works into a combination with White Barn. WB has all the candles, and B&BW has all the skin care, but they share the same space. Now all I'm missing is a coupon I can use for the new Fall pumpkin candles.


Marshmallow Fireside has always been a favorite of mine. They have it yearly, sometimes under different names. Trick or Treat was it for Halloween last year...it pretty much smells just like a toasted marshmallow...you get the sweet vanilla scent, even the scent of it being toasted, mixed with the scent of a bonfire. It's just so perfectly "Fall nights" for me!!

(Yankee has a similar scent, as well, called Fireside Treat, if you have ever smelled that.) 

B&BW and White Barn are the same company. My mall doesn't have a White Barn, but the B&BW has both candle brands in stock.


----------



## pondobaba (Apr 12, 2016)

WitchyKitty said:


> Marshmallow Fireside has always been a favorite of mine. They have it yearly, sometimes under different names. Trick or Treat was it for Halloween last year...it pretty much smells just like a toasted marshmallow...you get the sweet vanilla scent, even the scent of it being toasted, mixed with the scent of a bonfire. It's just so perfectly "Fall nights" for me!!
> 
> (Yankee has a similar scent, as well, called Fireside Treat, if you have ever smelled that.)
> 
> B&BW and White Barn are the same company. My mall doesn't have a White Barn, but the B&BW has both candle brands in stock.


Try Pumpkin Fireside!


----------



## pondobaba (Apr 12, 2016)

I used the golden pear and brown sugar last night. I really like it. It lasted all night and reminds me of the original (before they ruined it) brown sugar and fig and rice flower and shea.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

pondobaba said:


> Try Pumpkin Fireside!


I really, really want to...but, so far, out of three stores in three cities, I have not found it, yet. I really think I'd like it if I could find it.



pondobaba said:


> I used the golden pear and brown sugar last night. I really like it. It lasted all night and reminds me of the original (before they ruined it) brown sugar and fig and rice flower and shea.
> View attachment 283455


I will probably be getting it in the foaming hand soap if anyone ever gets it in over here...I hope it smells nice, too.


----------



## pondobaba (Apr 12, 2016)

WitchyKitty said:


> I really, really want to...but, so far, out of three stores in three cities, I have not found it, yet. I really think I'd like it if I could find it.
> 
> 
> 
> I will probably be getting it in the foaming hand soap if anyone ever gets it in over here...I hope it smells nice, too.


I do not know if the golden pear and brown sugar will be in hand soap.
I am over the marshmallow fireside (prob because of the repackages i.e trick or treat etc) but the pumpkin fireside adds a nice sweet spice to it. I think you will really like it when it comes to your store.


----------



## pondobaba (Apr 12, 2016)

If anyone cannot wait until the woodsy animal label (or any other) candles or body care come's to their store please IM me and I can pick them up and ship to you. I will just need payment through Paypal. I just ask for the price of product with tax, shipping and about $2 for gas since the store is about 35 minutes away.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

pondobaba said:


> View attachment 283491
> 
> 
> I do not know if the golden pear and brown sugar will be in hand soap.
> I am over the marshmallow fireside (prob because of the repackages i.e trick or treat etc) but the pumpkin fireside adds a nice sweet spice to it. I think you will really like it when it comes to your store.


Ahh, I went back and looked and you are right! the Pear/Brown Sugar one isn't in a hand soap form...no wonder I couldn't find it, hahaha! I don't know why I thought I had seen it as a hand soap. Well, I'll go back out and check it out in body care, then, lol. 

I am wondering if I will start getting the coupons at the new house, soon? I always got them at my old house, but nothing since I moved here, so far. I made sure to go to the store and have them change my address and link it to my purchases via email and phone...but so far, nada. Anyone gotten any of those sets of little coupons, yet? Usually 20% off, free travel item and one other?? Let me know if you guys start getting them, because then that means I have to go back in and try to fix my address again...


----------



## pondobaba (Apr 12, 2016)

candles are buy one get one free plus there is a $10 off $30 coupon!!!
I would get two candles and a scent portable and make it $30 and then use the coupon.


----------



## HalloGeekHalfrican (Sep 1, 2013)

pondobaba said:


> candles are buy one get one free plus there is a $10 off $30 coupon!!!
> I would get two candles and a scent portable and make it $30 and then use the coupon.


Do you know if this is for all stores or just one near you? (At work, can't really look right now)


----------



## pondobaba (Apr 12, 2016)

HalloGeekHalfrican said:


> Do you know if this is for all stores or just one near you? (At work, can't really look right now)


It should be all of them because it is online too!
Maybe give your store a call before going?


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I got the email too...it says in stores and online! Today only for in stores...


----------



## pondobaba (Apr 12, 2016)

Now this is odd/







still green leaves, cedar and lemonwood







autumn air, chilled mandarin and crushed thyme

hmmmmmmm


----------



## Hallow Girl (May 8, 2015)

i don't see any $10 off $30 coupons online


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

WickedChick said:


> i don't see any $10 off $30 coupons online


I got mine through Email. Here, Retail Me Not has it that you can print off for yourself: https://www.retailmenot.com/view/bathandbodyworks.com#print.8053157


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

I'm trying to use up my summer fragrance foaming hands soap between now and the end of August before Fall gets here. I'm really liking the Perfect Beach Day scent. I thought it would smell like suntan lotion, but it's got a nice fruity note in it and smells really wonderful. Oh, and I got to pick up one of their 3 wick Warm Apple Pie candles on sale. OMG! They nailed that scent because it smells exactly like a piece of apple pie right out of the oven. And it makes me soooo hungry every time I burn it.


----------



## mita23 (Jul 17, 2012)

can't wait to vist B&BW. I too am trying to finish off last year's fall body sprays....it takes no time to finish the candles but forever for me to finish the body sprays!


----------



## pondobaba (Apr 12, 2016)

mita23 said:


> can't wait to vist B&BW. I too am trying to finish off last year's fall body sprays....it takes no time to finish the candles but forever for me to finish the body sprays!


that is why I switched to the travel in the body spray for fall and holiday scents.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

pondobaba said:


> that is why I switched to the travel in the body spray for fall and holiday scents.


Same, here. I get the travel sized stuff so I can make sure I use it all up. My mother in law always asks me what scents I want for Christmas. I tell her and beg her to just buy the travel sized stuff, but every year I open up a huge set of full size, lol. It takes me forever to use up a huge body spray!! 

I do buy the full size of the ultra shea body creams, though...I use those a lot, usually ones like the Warm Vanilla Sugar that I can use all year long. 

I just saw that they started to make travel size of those now, too, so that will be cool for the seasonal scents of those that I just want a little of!


----------



## Misfit Ghoul (Jul 29, 2016)

Checked both of mine today and was loving the pumpkin smells. Holding out for the hand sanitizers, going to stock up on the I think it was a black cat scent?


----------



## pondobaba (Apr 12, 2016)

Cannot wait for these!!!!!!


----------



## thisdougsforu (Jun 30, 2015)

Those Halloween themed ones look awesome!

My local store got in Marshmallow Fireside and wow does it smell amazing! I also picked up a cool pumpkin holder as well as an "Autumn" 3 wick and it's another great smelling one that very much reminds me of a forest during the fall.


----------



## pondobaba (Apr 12, 2016)

thisdougsforu said:


> Those Halloween themed ones look awesome!
> 
> My local store got in Marshmallow Fireside and wow does it smell amazing! I also picked up a cool pumpkin holder as well as an "Autumn" 3 wick and it's another great smelling one that very much reminds me of a forest during the fall.


Did you smell pumpkin fireside? Love it!
My Top 5 BBW Fall favorites are Sweater Weather, Autumn, Pumpkin Pecan Waffles, Leaves, Pumpkin Apple!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Love the Halloween ones!! I adore the lids on them saying BOO! 
I wonder what the actual scents of those are...??

Hmm...maybe my store has gotten in the Pumpkin Fireside, too, then...I'll have to go look when I'm up there, next!

My fave Fall scents from B&BW? Well, there are many, but my yearly all time faves are Marshmallow Fireside, Pumpkin Apple, Leaves and Heirloom Pumpkin...and all the various names/forms those scents take, lol. 

I loved Vanilla Pumpkin Marshmallow, too, but never got a chance to buy one. (Is Pumpkin Fireside similar to that one??) 

I adore any of them that have Pumpkin or Apple in them, really, lol. Caramel ones, too!


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

pondobaba said:


> Cannot wait for these!!!!!!
> View attachment 284043
> View attachment 284044


Oh my gosh, those labels and lids are awesome! Thanks so much for sharing. I will definitely have to buy one or three of those.  I'm curious what scents they are too.


----------



## Hallow Girl (May 8, 2015)

Am i the only one that doesnt want to throw away a used up candle or hand soap because the packaging because you like it so much? i
I have two empty hand soap containers that i don't want to throw away bc i like it so much


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

WickedChick said:


> Am i the only one that doesnt want to throw away a used up candle or hand soap because the packaging because you like it so much? i
> I have two empty hand soap containers that i don't want to throw away bc i like it so much


I would think you could always buy another soap in the same or similar scent and pour the contents into your old bottles that you love!


----------



## pondobaba (Apr 12, 2016)

WickedChick said:


> Am i the only one that doesnt want to throw away a used up candle or hand soap because the packaging because you like it so much? i
> I have two empty hand soap containers that i don't want to throw away bc i like it so much


Not at all. I just refilled last years Crisp Morning Air because I like that packaging better than this years.....


----------



## amuck amuck (Jul 19, 2015)

I never bought from BBW till last year when I got the candle holder with Bride of Frankenstein and one of the Halloween candles to go on top. I love the look of that holder and was hoping they would have something in that same type look this year. Seeing these candles ( which I will try to get all) is getting my hope up for really neat holders.


----------



## Mayor of Haddonfield (Jul 15, 2015)

WickedChick said:


> Am i the only one that doesnt want to throw away a used up candle or hand soap because the packaging because you like it so much? i
> I have two empty hand soap containers that i don't want to throw away bc i like it so much


You're certainly not the only one. Every year I use the "Keep Calm Carve On" bottles that Sweet Cinnamon Pumpkin came in several years ago. The only problem with them is that the soap that came in them originally was orange and the bottle was clear. When I went to refill one of the bottles last year with more Sweet Cinnamon the soap was clear. I thought it was the same color orange, only to find out that last year's bottle was orange. To fix the problem I had to mix some of the old soap I still had, with some of the new soap and you couldn't tell the difference.


----------



## pondobaba (Apr 12, 2016)

pondobaba said:


> Cannot wait for these!!!!!!
> View attachment 284043
> View attachment 284044


I am getting mine tomorrow!
By the way, I think the photo credit for these is from Life Inside The Page. She has very informative information on a great page!


----------



## pondobaba (Apr 12, 2016)

I do not have social media so I am not sure how to ask but these are credited to Life Inside The Page!
Thanks for sharing these Tessie!


----------



## Halloween Happy (Apr 26, 2016)

I did a haul video on my Halloween Youtube channel!! They didn't have body care yet but they started putting their fall scents out!!!!! I got them b1g1!!!!! Wooyah!!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

pondobaba said:


> I do not have social media so I am not sure how to ask but these are credited to Life Inside The Page!
> Thanks for sharing these Tessie!
> View attachment 284164
> View attachment 284163
> View attachment 284162


I NEED something of the Pumpkin Apple Cider and the Salted Caramel Pumpkin!! Okay, B&BW...now would be a great time to start sending me my coupons, again, to my new address!!!


----------



## Hallow Girl (May 8, 2015)

Halloween Happy said:


> I did a haul video on my Halloween Youtube channel!! They didn't have body care yet but they started putting their fall scents out!!!!! I got them b1g1!!!!! Wooyah!!!!


heyyyyy!!! i have seen your videos before. I enjoy them.


----------



## Misfit Ghoul (Jul 29, 2016)

Went by today and they have a few nice pumpkin scented hand sanitizers, think they're slowly but surely putting out their fall/halloween scents.


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

Halloween Happy said:


> I did a haul video on my Halloween Youtube channel!! They didn't have body care yet but they started putting their fall scents out!!!!! I got them b1g1!!!!! Wooyah!!!!


Great video! Thanks for sharing the link. I'll have to look for more of your videos on Youtube.


----------



## grim gravely (Jun 11, 2015)

Still no information on this year's haunted house luminary? I hope they go back to ceramic. A jack of lantern pumpkin luminary is overdue. I know there was one released years ago but I would like to have one like the pineapple and owl luminary.


----------



## pondobaba (Apr 12, 2016)

I got 4 each of the Halloween mini candles..love them!


----------



## pondobaba (Apr 12, 2016)

I picked up a few today...............


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

pondobaba said:


> I picked up a few today...............
> View attachment 284287


Awesome!! ...so what are the scents??


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I went to my store, today, and they had some more Fall stuff out, but not the stuff I wanted, and no Halloween, yet. They said they started getting Halloween in, but they aren't allowed to put it out, yet. I told them other stores were putting it out and she said some stores were allowed to put theirs out early, but they couldn't until, at least, end of August, possible early Sept. Sigh.


----------



## pondobaba (Apr 12, 2016)

WitchyKitty said:


> Awesome!! ...so what are the scents??


they are really nice. I like the Boo one better than last year's. usually I am over the vanilla scents but I really like it. The vampire blood smells just like the pocketbac that has been around for years. the pumpkin is doesn't smell like the pumpkin carving to me but more like the pumpkin spice.


----------



## pondobaba (Apr 12, 2016)

WitchyKitty said:


> I went to my store, today, and they had some more Fall stuff out, but not the stuff I wanted, and no Halloween, yet. They said they started getting Halloween in, but they aren't allowed to put it out, yet. I told them other stores were putting it out and she said some stores were allowed to put theirs out early, but they couldn't until, at least, end of August, possible early Sept. Sigh.


BOO! pun intended!!!!


----------



## pondobaba (Apr 12, 2016)

Coming soon


----------



## Halloeve55 (Sep 25, 2008)

Picked up some sanitizers on sale for a dollar today and a Halloween holder..the only Halloween one they had..was hoping for a bat.
They also had a pumpkin holder that is larger and sits on a desk for the sanitizers too.Ah,they all smell so good!

[


----------



## Hallow Girl (May 8, 2015)

Halloeve55 said:


> Picked up some sanitizers on sale for a dollar today and a Halloween holder..the only Halloween one they had..was hoping for a bat.
> They also had a pumpkin holder that is larger and sits on a desk for the sanitizers too.Ah,they all smell so good!
> 
> [
> ...


i love your pumpkin holder. the packaging are so cute for the sanitizers.


----------



## Halloeve55 (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks..I hope they come out with more!


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

well.........the coupons are out.......dont miss the 25% off total purchase for august, the code is "heyaugust".........ive ordered and hit the store to go do a smell test...haha.......im loving the new orchard leaves and blue skies and crisp morning air.........new scents coming sept 1st.....bright autumn days still my love and im so glad i hoarded it from last year. im just trying the wall plugs guess i am behind. im holding off on doing any pumpkin or harvest smells yet. check online some of the three wick candles are marked down to 15 and with the 25% off well worth the price to order.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

We went our of town so I was able to hit a bigger B&BW and a White Barn. Still no Halloween......but they DID have more of the new Fall stuff. I had a 25% off coupon in my email, so I picked up a set of mini candles. I got my two faves: Marshmallow Fireside and Leaves, and they had a mini of the Vanilla Pumpkin Marshmallow that I loved so much last year but didn't get a chance to buy!!! Yays!!! I adore the cool lids they keep putting on all these, now!









I finally got to take a sniff of the Pumpkin fireside that I thought I'd love so much...I was kind of disappointed, as it wasn't what I thought it would be. It wasn't bad, but not one of my absolute faves. I may actually like it when it's lit, rather than a cold sniff, so maybe, sometime, I'll grab one if it goes on a really good sale, or a mini comes out. Has anyone tried that one lit, yet?

So, now I wait for somewhere around here to get around to putting out Halloween stuff. White Barn gave me a 20% coupon to use for that new set next month, so I'll be good to go when it all comes out!! I want to get two of the Halloween mini candles (orange kitty one and the blue ghost one) and the Apple Pumpkin one for my next set!

If anyone needs the 25% off in store coupon, here (last day for it!): https://www.retailmenot.com/view/bathandbodyworks.com#print.8074603


----------



## HalloGeekHalfrican (Sep 1, 2013)

So, does anyone know about the time they start setting out the Halloween stuff? I know last year there were inklings of it around the end of August, early September. I keep asking every time we go, but the store associates keep saying they have no idea...

... weird, because last year EVERYONE knew. I got exact dates. I just want my Halloween things!


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

girls told me sept 1st the next new line comes out........i was asking about bright autumn day and they dont know whats coming out or is repeating........


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I was told Sept. 1st, as well, for new Fall and Halloween, but that they can sometimes start putting them out end of August if they have them in the stockroom. White Barn and Bath & Body Works told me this.


----------



## HalloGeekHalfrican (Sep 1, 2013)

Ok, I thought so. I was just surprised they didn't know this close to the new season.


----------



## Misfit Ghoul (Jul 29, 2016)

I'll be heading back there in September then once they bring out more. Both of my B&BW only have one pumpkin sanitizer and a couple of fall ones.


----------



## grim gravely (Jun 11, 2015)

Found this picture that was posted on facebook. It's not the luminary but it looks like the matching soap holder to what could be the luminary like they had two years ago.


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

grim gravely said:


> Found this picture that was posted on facebook. It's not the luminary but it looks like the matching soap holder to what could be the luminary like they had two years ago.


I like it!


----------



## Hallow Girl (May 8, 2015)

Last year I purchased some candles and i grabbed a wrong one but didn't realize it until i left and i never went back. What i wanted was Radient red apple, since BBW cangles the names and packaging of the candles does anyone happen to know if it came out again for this year but under a new name?


----------



## grim gravely (Jun 11, 2015)

WickedChick said:


> Last year I purchased some candles and i grabbed a wrong one but didn't realize it until i left and i never went back. What i wanted was Radient red apple, since BBW cangles the names and packaging of the candles does anyone happen to know if it came out again for this year but under a new name?


So far radiant red maple is not back this year or a repackage. There is a yankee candle pure radiance candle called autumn air that is supposed to be a dupe for it.


----------



## Hallow Girl (May 8, 2015)

grim gravely said:


> So far radiant red maple is not back this year or a repackage. There is a yankee candle pure radiance candle called autumn air that is supposed to be a dupe for it.


Thank you. I will check it out.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I loved the Radiant Red Maple, too, but never got a chance to buy it before it was gone. I was hoping they'd get it again, too. Maybe I'll go check out hat Yankee one, too...


----------



## Hallow Girl (May 8, 2015)

WitchyKitty said:


> I loved the Radiant Red Maple, too, but never got a chance to buy it before it was gone. I was hoping they'd get it again, too. Maybe I'll go check out hat Yankee one, too...


I'm not too familiar with bbw so I don't know if they keep releasing more scents as we roll into fall/ halloween /thanksgiving time but are't they going to come out with more stuff? or will it be that halloween products come out and that's it for the year?


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

WickedChick said:


> I'm not too familiar with bbw so I don't know if they keep releasing more scents as we roll into fall/ halloween /thanksgiving time but are't they going to come out with more stuff? or will it be that halloween products come out and that's it for the year?


They probably have released a good most of the fall scents already, but I suppose you never know if they have a few more hiding somewhere to release with the second wave of Fall/Halloween, lol. They will put out Halloween versions of candles and soaps, soon, then they will, usually, have a small release of Thanksgiving scents for soaps and such...then Winter/Christmas.


----------



## grim gravely (Jun 11, 2015)

As far as candles go, I think what is in store and white barn are what they are going to release for the season besides three wick versions of the Halloween candles. I'm told that the haunted house luminary is still under wraps until the next floor set. There is also a ghost mini candle holder coming out as well at the vampire and witch.


----------



## bayoubrigh (Jan 12, 2007)

Just in there today with my girls and very disappointed in the candle smells. I was simply looking for pumpkin, not all the sweet candy type pumpkins or cinnamon-scented-with-no-pumpkin smell. Last year's pumpkin carving was good - had some cinnamon but could still smell the pumpkin. The autumn and leaves were not much better either - neither reminded me of either - more like hotel soaps or cheap cologne. 

I get I am not the target audience for the candles but in the past I could usually find one or two that didn't have such a sweet or basically cinnamon scented smell. Adding to my disappointment they didn't have any of the candle holders out yet either. Ah well still have a few old ones to get the olfactory sense of fall.


----------



## pondobaba (Apr 12, 2016)

Thanks to Bath and Body Works News and Instagram Users "Southern_Bath_Belle, and BathAndBodyWorksMama",


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I love the owl and ghost cloches...I wonder how much they are??


----------



## HalloGeekHalfrican (Sep 1, 2013)

Ooooo, Purrfect Pumpkin! What do those smell like? Is it anything like Sweet Cinnamon Pumpkin?


----------



## thisdougsforu (Jun 30, 2015)

There's several more things shown via Boney Bunch Love's facebook page - https://www.facebook.com/BoneyBunchLove/

I really like the Vampire and Witch candle holders.


----------



## pondobaba (Apr 12, 2016)

HalloGeekHalfrican said:


> Ooooo, Purrfect Pumpkin! What do those smell like? Is it anything like Sweet Cinnamon Pumpkin?


rumour is that its sweet cinnamon pumpkin


----------



## grim gravely (Jun 11, 2015)

Love the haunted house ceramic luminary holder this year. It reminds me of the houses released during the slakin years. According to someone on boney bunch love Facebook the price is $79.99. Hopefully they release a mystery coupon like they did last year. 40% off would be more in my price range.


----------



## Sarahsparkleshine (Jul 28, 2015)

I love fall scents! I wish they made body care in the fall fragrances!


----------



## ceo418 (Jun 15, 2016)

I was just in Bath and Body works yesterday and they had a small sampling of Halloween stuff out. The Purrfect Pumpkin body spray did indeed smell like Sweet Cinnamon Pumpkin. The small candles were there, and I think the "Boo" one is a vanilla scent from previous years.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Sarahsparkleshine said:


> I love fall scents! I wish they made body care in the fall fragrances!


YES!! So many of their scents are only available in a certain thing, like only in handsoap or only in hand sanitizer, I wish they made the lotions in all the fall scents. I'd smell like a walking Bath & Body Works but I'd be soooo happy about it!

I'm totally getting those small vampire & witch candle holders.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Oooo I'm loving that perfect pumpkin set. We have no sign of fall things yet in our BBW. School goes back after Labor Day here in MN so fall stuff doesn't go out until Mid/Late September.


----------



## pondobaba (Apr 12, 2016)

they have 9 fall scents to choose from.


----------



## pondobaba (Apr 12, 2016)




----------



## pondobaba (Apr 12, 2016)




----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

I'm in love with that haunted house wallflower!


----------



## pondobaba (Apr 12, 2016)

Spookywolf said:


> I'm in love with that haunted house wallflower!


so is everyone.. lol


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

You have hand soaps that my store doesn't have!! The blueberry one (what exactly is it? I can't see it all in the pic.) and the pumpkin cranberry cider...I need those!!!


----------



## pondobaba (Apr 12, 2016)

WitchyKitty said:


> You have hand soaps that my store doesn't have!! The blueberry one (what exactly is it? I can't see it all in the pic.) and the pumpkin cranberry cider...I need those!!!


OOOO what does your store have out in those soaps?
that I pumpkin berry crumble.
I cant wait to try them. I think I will put one out when I get home. lol


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Omg...I want pumpkin berry crumble, too!! That one and the pumpkin cranberry cider would be great not just for now, but for late Fall around Thanksgiving!! I'm so sad I didn't find those. It looks like we have all the soaps that are online right now. We don't have those three you just posted, nor the Halloween themed ones. 

I hope my store gets those two in and another individual sale happens when they do...


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

The Salted Caramel Pumpkin and Pumpkin Apple Cider body care items look fantastic, too...sigh...

I have a coupon starting in September...maybe I'll be able to get those, then.


----------



## pondobaba (Apr 12, 2016)

WitchyKitty said:


> Omg...I want pumpkin berry crumble, too!! That one and the pumpkin cranberry cider would be great not just for now, but for late Fall around Thanksgiving!! I'm so sad I didn't find those. It looks like we have all the soaps that are online right now. We don't have those three you just posted, nor the Halloween themed ones.
> 
> I hope my store gets those two in and another individual sale happens when they do...


there is also pumpkin cupcake and sweet cinnamon pumpkin. They have them in both foaming and pumpkin butter .


----------



## pondobaba (Apr 12, 2016)

really hope these smell as good as they sound. and leaves!!!!!!!!


----------



## pondobaba (Apr 12, 2016)

WitchyKitty said:


> The Salted Caramel Pumpkin and Pumpkin Apple Cider body care items look fantastic, too...sigh...
> 
> I have a coupon starting in September...maybe I'll be able to get those, then.


to be honest, they smell nice but do not last very long.
the pumpkin cupcake smells a lot like warm vanilla sugar and the pumpkin cider reminds me of last year's perfect autumn day. still love them though.


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

pondobaba said:


> really hope these smell as good as they sound. and leaves!!!!!!!!
> View attachment 287639


WHAT?!!!! They have leaves in a foaming hand soap? OMG! Must have, must have!


----------



## pondobaba (Apr 12, 2016)

Spookywolf said:


> WHAT?!!!! They have leaves in a foaming hand soap? OMG! Must have, must have!


remember when leaves first came out. it was body care.. bring it back!!!!!


----------



## ardeleon091 (Aug 22, 2016)

pondobaba said:


> View attachment 287558
> View attachment 287559
> View attachment 287559
> View attachment 287560
> ...


What scent is the Happy Halloween? Just found this forum thread for my wife she loves BBW the fall and winter products are her favorites. A lot of really good info going on here. I do know that the BBW that is near our house is a test shop. We picked up a one or two test candles last weekend.

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## pondobaba (Apr 12, 2016)

ardeleon091 said:


> What scent is the Happy Halloween? Just found this forum thread for my wife she loves BBW the fall and winter products are her favorites. A lot of really good info going on here. I do know that the BBW that is near our house is a test shop. We picked up a one or two test candles last weekend.
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


Hello. It is Sweet Cinnamon Pumpkin, but how cool is that candle!
lucky you have a test store.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Ooh..Leaves hand soap?? I love the candle, maybe I will love the soap, too!! Arg, now that's three more soaps I need to watch for and go check out, lol.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

pondobaba said:


> there is also pumpkin cupcake and sweet cinnamon pumpkin. They have them in both foaming and pumpkin butter .


I have had Pumpkin cupcake before...wasn't one of my absolute faves, as it's very light. I already have Sweet Cinnamon Pumpkin, as well as, Marshmallow Pumpkin Latte, Sunlight and Apple Trees and last years Maple Sugar Kiss I found on clearance the month before. I may exchange Sunlight and Apple Trees for one of these new ones, though, as it's not one of my faves, I just needed a 4th one and it was on sale. We will see. I wish I had stopped by B&BW when I was out earlier...


----------



## ardeleon091 (Aug 22, 2016)

pondobaba said:


> Hello. It is Sweet Cinnamon Pumpkin, but how cool is that candle!
> lucky you have a test store.


Thank you for the scent. It is a really nice looking candle it's not a three wick though is it? Definitely will be keeping that container if we burn through them just to display it. 

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

pondobaba said:


> View attachment 287565
> View attachment 287563
> View attachment 287564


pondobaba, what is that house in the top pic, left side behind the soaps? Is that from this year?


----------



## Juno_b (Aug 7, 2009)

pondobaba said:


> View attachment 287558
> View attachment 287559
> View attachment 287559
> View attachment 287560
> ...


I totally love the haunted house wallflower. How much was it?


----------



## amuck amuck (Jul 19, 2015)

I have made a list of all the things I want from all the stores. On my want list was the large luminary house. Stopped at BBW because it was next to a store I really needed to go to. Asked if their Halloween items were out because all I saw were the wallflowers. The clerk said it was suppose to go up today but only a little stock had come in so they were waiting for tomorrows shipment. Asked if they were getting the house and she smiled and said this one. It was behind the counter waiting for tomorrows display. It was the only one they were getting. It was pricey but I felt it was meant to be mine, so home it came.


----------



## PunkinGal (Aug 2, 2014)

PSST! I just checked the BBW website and a lot of the Halloween stuff is on there! Happy shopping everyone!!


----------



## HalloGeekHalfrican (Sep 1, 2013)

PunkinGal said:


> PSST! I just checked the BBW website and a lot of the Halloween stuff is on there! Happy shopping everyone!!


PunkinGal, you da real MVP. I wasn't gonna check til September! Bye-bye paycheck...


----------



## pondobaba (Apr 12, 2016)

Juno_b said:


> I totally love the haunted house wallflower. How much was it?


Hello. It was $14.50


----------



## pondobaba (Apr 12, 2016)

ardeleon091 said:


> Thank you for the scent. It is a really nice looking candle it's not a three wick though is it? Definitely will be keeping that container if we burn through them just to display it.
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


I believe it is a 3 wick!


----------



## pondobaba (Apr 12, 2016)

Spookywolf said:


> pondobaba, what is that house in the top pic, left side behind the soaps? Is that from this year?


hello,
that is the 2013 house


----------



## Juno_b (Aug 7, 2009)

PunkinGal said:


> PSST! I just checked the BBW website and a lot of the Halloween stuff is on there! Happy shopping everyone!!


Oooh! Thank you!!!


----------



## pondobaba (Apr 12, 2016)

Here is the rest of the 3 wick







thanks to life inside the page and bath and body works daily finds...


----------



## Impy (Aug 13, 2015)

To reward myself for not buying anything during the candle sale over the weekend, I treated myself to some of the Halloween goodies that showed up online.  That Haunted House Wallflower shall be mine, muhaha... you get the idea.


----------



## thisdougsforu (Jun 30, 2015)

http://www.bathandbodyworks.com/product/index.jsp?productId=108237826&cm_vc=200

That ceramic haunted house is KILLER! I hope I can find some coupons!


----------



## Howlatthemoon (Jun 25, 2008)

All their Halloween is suppose to be in store on Sept.2.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Yeah, I asked today in my store and she said she had started getting some in in the back...she said they might be allowed to start putting a few items out on Thursday, but the rest will be the 2nd. She said the higher ups keep changing their mind and the set date keeps slightly changing...maybe the 1st, maybe the 2nd...but Halloween and the new Fall items should all be out by the second, for sure. I told her I'd be back then, lol.


----------



## grim gravely (Jun 11, 2015)

I'm ready to purchase that haunted house but usually we get a mystery coupon around this time. 40% off is much better than 20%.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Yes, I am hoping for a better coupon than 20%, too!

On a side note: I just lit my Marshmallow Fireside candle...it smells lovely and very Fall-like in here!


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

If anyone finds a better coupon, please share here too. And I hope the 3-wick candles go back on sale soon. I just missed the last one. WitchyKitty, I'm definitely planning on getting a marshmallow fireside to try. I see they've also got cider lane online and I've heard good things about that one. And of course I've got to get my hands on that awesome haunted house nightlight!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Oh, Marshmallow Fireside has always been one of my top faves!! It really reminds me of toasting marshmallows by the fire! Yankee has a version, too, both are awesome!! I only got a mini candle of it this year...wish I had more!


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

WitchyKitty said:


> Oh, Marshmallow Fireside has always been one of my top faves!! It really reminds me of toasting marshmallows by the fire! Yankee has a version, too, both are awesome!! I only got a mini candle of it this year...wish I had more!


You need one of these to put it in!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I like that one...I liked the ones from last year, too, and never got to buy any. Ug.


----------



## Howlatthemoon (Jun 25, 2008)

Now official word is that all Halloween will be out this Friday @ Bath and Body works. Now wouldn't it be great if they have a coupon, maybe to compete with Yankee this weekend ( Boney Bunch party) . I agree Marshmallow Fireside is good. But that Cider Lane reminds me so much of Halloween time. Another one that I did not bother with last year is Pumpkin Swirl something or other. but i gave it a try this year..wow that one has some throw...kind of reminds me of candy corn or what I think candy corn would smell like if it was melted....with maybe a little caramel thrown in.


----------



## thisdougsforu (Jun 30, 2015)

So you mean it all goes out tomorrow, Aug 26? I called my store on Tuesday and they said it was September 2nd but doing it this Friday makes a whole lot more sense to combat Yankee. Saturday at the mall (YC and BBW) is going to be really expensive methinks.

Oh, and piling on for the Fireside Marshmallow love. First time with it this year and it's really good.

I'll call my local store at lunch and see what the deal is and report back.


----------



## Howlatthemoon (Jun 25, 2008)

Bath & Body Works has a coupon 10 off 30 too..helps a little. I know there was some tangling about having their Halloween out between Friday and Sept.2. But it was all over Facebook with BBW advertising that it will be out tomorrow. But you never know, seems like some of their stores can be inconsistent with new launches. But yes, makes sense to me to have it all out to compete and maybe even have the candles on sale.


----------



## thisdougsforu (Jun 30, 2015)

Local store said they think it's going out tomorrow (clearly was not a manager, just a worker bee).


----------



## pondobaba (Apr 12, 2016)

I just need the metal luminary and the Buried Alive and Web Of Lies Soaps and I think I have everything I wanted


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I'm waiting for September 2nd, regardless, because I have several coupons that start that day. I want to make sure they have everything in stock before i use them, too, lol.


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

pondobaba said:


> I just need the metal luminary and the Buried Alive and Web Of Lies Soaps and I think I have everything I wanted


What is Buried Alive? Couldn't find it on the website.


----------



## thisdougsforu (Jun 30, 2015)

Happy shopping today folks! I'm probably swinging by my local store this evening to scope out what I want and then wait on a coupon.


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

I've got the "I wants!" really bad for that cute haunted house wallflower nightlight. Does B&BW have the same problem with selling out quickly on their Halloween stuff that Yankee sometimes has? If so, I don't want to wait too long to get it. I'm thinking of making a trip to the mall after work today just to buy that.


----------



## thisdougsforu (Jun 30, 2015)

Spookywolf said:


> I've got the "I wants!" really bad for that cute haunted house wallflower nightlight. Does B&BW have the same problem with selling out quickly on their Halloween stuff that Yankee sometimes has? If so, I don't want to wait too long to get it. I'm thinking of making a trip to the mall after work today just to buy that.


I was wondering the same thing myself. I want one of those ceramic haunted houses barring anything really cool at Yankee Candle. 

I have seen pics of Halloween stuff not listed on B&BW website so I'm curious as what else they have there. I'll probably just stop by one tonight and pick up the haunted house. I can always return it if I wind up going hog wild in YC tomorrow.


----------



## Howlatthemoon (Jun 25, 2008)

pssst ...possibly a $12.50 candle sale tomorrow ( Sat.)...oh i sure hope so. 
Some times their Halloween can linger around, sometimes certain things go faster.


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

Howlatthemoon said:


> pssst ...possibly a $12.50 candle sale tomorrow ( Sat.)...oh i sure hope so.
> Some times their Halloween can linger around, sometimes certain things go faster.


Oh thank you so, so much, Howlatthemoon! I need candles too and that will come in handy.


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

thisdougsforu said:


> I was wondering the same thing myself. I want one of those ceramic haunted houses barring anything really cool at Yankee Candle.
> 
> I have seen pics of Halloween stuff not listed on B&BW website so I'm curious as what else they have there. I'll probably just stop by one tonight and pick up the haunted house. I can always return it if I wind up going hog wild in YC tomorrow.


I think someone on here said that their store only had 1 of the big ceramic house and they were lucky enough to be there to get it. If that's the piece you're after, I'd jump on that fast. Hopefully a great coupon is coming...I hope, I hope!


----------



## ardeleon091 (Aug 22, 2016)

Spookywolf said:


> I think someone on here said that their store only had 1 of the big ceramic house and they were lucky enough to be there to get it. If that's the piece you're after, I'd jump on that fast. Hopefully a great coupon is coming...I hope, I hope!


Correct just finished walking out of my local store for my wife and yep only one. Bought two haunted house wallflowers for the wife will be stopping by together tomorrow morning 

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Impy (Aug 13, 2015)

Woe. I just got my box that was supposed to have my ghost and my haunted house plugin and instead it had someone else's order entirely.  I was looking forward to finally getting into the spirit this weekend but no. Denied.


----------



## Barbie K (Jul 1, 2015)

Received via email yesterday:

$10 off $30 coupon in case anyone needs 

online code: MOSTLOVED
in store: 4378


----------



## thisdougsforu (Jun 30, 2015)

Score! I got the Haunted House for 10 off. This thing is freaking awesome! Great smelling new candles as well but I'll wait to pick those up during a 12.50 sale. I may pick up the Haunted House soap dispenser as well tomorrow if I don't spend a fortune at Yankee Candle. Anyways, here are a couple pics of what they had (including my new house )





































edit - sorry for the sideways pics again.


----------



## Barbie K (Jul 1, 2015)

I love the ceramic houses! Congrats, it sure is nice. I had to pass since I don't have room for much more and I have one from a few years back that I like putting out every year. I did buy one of the ceramic ghosts


----------



## Madjoodie (Jul 25, 2014)

So much awesome stuff. Kind of kicking myself now for not stopping at BBW on my way home tonight. Must have that adorable ghost and the wallflower nightlight. Perhaps I'll be standing outside of BBW instead of YC in the morning. Coupons sure do make a difference!


----------



## ardeleon091 (Aug 22, 2016)

Hopefully y'all can use this as well, sorry if it was previously shared 

Dang it just read that the card needs to be surrendered should have done that before posting so sorry everyone!!! ?
















Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

Madjoodie said:


> So much awesome stuff. Kind of kicking myself now for not stopping at BBW on my way home tonight. Must have that adorable ghost and the wallflower nightlight. Perhaps I'll be standing outside of BBW instead of YC in the morning. Coupons sure do make a difference!


Yes they certainly do! Yankee is being very hard-hearted about no coupons for their release tomorrow and their prices are really high. I'd rather go to B&BW with my coupon and get more for my money. Plus they have some really cool stuff out this year. And if they have their candles on sale too, oh Lordy, it could get ugly, LOL!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Awws! I like the little ceramic ghost!!


----------



## thisdougsforu (Jun 30, 2015)

Here's my big Haunted House lit up- it looks incredible!


----------



## Spookywolf (Aug 4, 2012)

thisdougsforu said:


> Here's my big Haunted House lit up- it looks incredible!
> View attachment 292385


Oh wow! That looks absolutely amazing lit up!! With the dark silhouette of the figures outside it looks like something out of a scary movie, like Dracula's castle or something. Awesome!


----------



## Madjoodie (Jul 25, 2014)

Spookywolf said:


> Oh thank you so, so much, Howlatthemoon! I need candles too and that will come in handy.


Just got the BBW email confirming the $12.50 3 wick candle sale, along with the $10 off $30 purchase. Can't wait to get to the store and start spending money. Love the fall candles, and sure can't resist all the super cute Halloween accessories!


----------



## Juno_b (Aug 7, 2009)

Madjoodie said:


> Just got the BBW email confirming the $12.50 3 wick candle sale, along with the $10 off $30 purchase. Can't wait to get to the store and start spending money. Love the fall candles, and sure can't resist all the super cute Halloween accessories!


Thanks for confirming the 3 wick candle sale. I postponed my order until today to take advantage of that. I can't wait until my fall scents, black cat mini candle holder, and the haunted house wallflower nightlight arrive here.


----------



## Madjoodie (Jul 25, 2014)

Juno_b said:


> Thanks for confirming the 3 wick candle sale. I postponed my order until today to take advantage of that. I can't wait until my fall scents, black cat mini candle holder, and the haunted house wallflower nightlight arrive here.


That nightlight is awesome (brought one home today). I went with the ghost mini holder, but the cat looked sharp too. I see another trip to the mall in my future, before the $10 off coupon expires. 

Speaking of coupons, a few weeks back I tried to use an expired BBW coupon I got via email (still within the three day grace period). My store said that the grace no longer applied to emailed coupons. Just to the ones you get in the regular USPS mail. Curious what other folks have encountered trying to use expired BBW coupons.


----------



## pondobaba (Apr 12, 2016)

Madjoodie said:


> That nightlight is awesome (brought one home today). I went with the ghost mini holder, but the cat looked sharp too. I see another trip to the mall in my future, before the $10 off coupon expires.
> 
> Speaking of coupons, a few weeks back I tried to use an expired BBW coupon I got via email (still within the three day grace period). My store said that the grace no longer applied to emailed coupons. Just to the ones you get in the regular USPS mail. Curious what other folks have encountered trying to use expired BBW coupons.


 crock of bull!


----------



## pondobaba (Apr 12, 2016)

WitchyKitty said:


> I'm waiting for September 2nd, regardless, because I have several coupons that start that day. I want to make sure they have everything in stock before i use them, too, lol.


 they take coupons 3 days before and 3 days after


----------



## pondobaba (Apr 12, 2016)

Spookywolf said:


> What is Buried Alive? Couldn't find it on the website.


sorry meant berried alive. its hand soap


----------



## ardeleon091 (Aug 22, 2016)

Has anyone seen this in their stores yet. Yesterday we went and got the ceramic luminary, the vampire and witch mini candle holder, and the Halloween candles.









Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Madjoodie (Jul 25, 2014)

ardeleon091 said:


> Has anyone seen this in their stores yet. Yesterday we went and got the ceramic luminary, the vampire and witch mini candle holder, and the Halloween candles.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did yesterday. But I didn't look all that closely, as I seem to recall the top being glittery (which I wasn't interested in).


----------



## pondobaba (Apr 12, 2016)

Madjoodie said:


> I did yesterday. But I didn't look all that closely, as I seem to recall the top being glittery (which I wasn't interested in).


i have it. love it!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

pondobaba said:


> they take coupons 3 days before and 3 days after


The remaining Fall hand soaps I wanted aren't out in my store, yet, (The Cranberry Pumpkin and Berry Pumpkin) so I am waiting for the 2nd to see if they get released that day. When I asked about the Halloween and those specific scents, she said some might be put out early and the rest on the 2nd. I want to pick up all my stuff at once with my coupons, lol.


----------



## Howlatthemoon (Jun 25, 2008)

Went to BBW hoping, just hoping they would have a Vampire Blood 3 wick candle or pumpkin apple 3 wick. But they didn't. They had the Halloween sweet cinnamon pumpkin that I am just not a fan of. I also smelled the buried alive hand soap which reminded me of black cherry merlot but maybe a little lighter? Speaking of sweet cinnamon pumpkin, i usually don't like it but i like it in the bewitching shimmer spray for hair and body lol. So I ended up getting that, the bat night light which is very nice, The top bat lights up with purple eyes, and the lower bat lights up with orange eyes. I also picked up the witch hat poc bac holder and the boo-tiful pumpkin pie poc bac using the 10 off 30. Just waiting for the rest of the things to come out because I am sure I will be returning many times during this and the Christmas season


----------



## mb24 (Sep 7, 2013)

Thanks for a posting! What's in the bag that looks like a bag of Halloween candy? Thanks!


----------



## mb24 (Sep 7, 2013)

Thanks for a posting! What's in the bag that looks like a bag of Halloween candy? Thanks!



thisdougsforu said:


> Score! I got the Haunted House for 10 off. This thing is freaking awesome! Great smelling new candles as well but I'll wait to pick those up during a 12.50 sale. I may pick up the Haunted House soap dispenser as well tomorrow if I don't spend a fortune at Yankee Candle. Anyways, here are a couple pics of what they had (including my new house )
> 
> View attachment 292049
> 
> ...


----------



## pondobaba (Apr 12, 2016)

mb24 said:


> Thanks for a posting! What's in the bag that looks like a bag of Halloween candy? Thanks!


it is 12 of the Halloween pocket bacs. like 3-4 or each scent


----------



## mb24 (Sep 7, 2013)

pondobaba said:


> it is 12 of the Halloween pocket bacs. like 3-4 or each scent


How neat! Thanks


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I just stopped in my B&BW and they have the Halloween stuff out but, like they said before, the rest of the Fall launch is still the 2nd. She had the planners out so she opened them all and showed me, lol. I told her I'd be back on the 2nd with all my coupons, then! (My boss gave me her coupons, too, so that's awesome!)

I love the little ghost mini candle holder, the mini ceramic haunted house mini candle holder, the Boo! candle, the Happy Halloween candle (which I wish they had a mini of!)...then there are new Fall soaps coming I want to sniff, too! I can't wait for the weekend!!


----------



## Howlatthemoon (Jun 25, 2008)

Got a mailer today. Yes going back on the 2nd too With labor Day coming should be a sale too.


----------



## Halloweena (Oct 9, 2014)

I got one of these today and loving it  
They also gave me a 20% off coupon that is good starting Friday so ill be back for the ceramic soap holder and maybe the glittered jack o lantern mini candle holder.


----------



## pondobaba (Apr 12, 2016)

Love these!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

My B&BW has most of their stuff out, now, it seems. I was going to ask if I could use my coupons early, but I am curious to know, first, if anyone has any inside information on when the next hand soap sale will be?? I only need one or two more of the soaps and would much rather get them during a $3 sale or something with my coupon, rather than full price with my coupon. I have a bunch of the Fall ones, already, and just don't need 4-6 more of them, lol. So, if anyone knows, let me know asap, please!! 

(There is sooo much that I want there, I can't afford it all, even with coupons!)

Side note: I got to sniff the Pumpkin Berry Cobbler hand soap...it smells nice, but has anyone else noticed that there is no pumpkin listed in the scent ingredients, nor does it smell like pumpkin?? Lol, why did they name it a pumpkin scent, then not put any pumpkin in it??? I'm confused. I will definitely be getting the Pumpkin Cranberry Cider, though!!


----------



## Howlatthemoon (Jun 25, 2008)

I took a chance and went to bbw to see if new fall soaps were out and they were. Oh my does that Pumpkin Cranberry Cider rawk or what!! It smells so good! it's the nourishing hand soap. Pumpkin Berry Crumble is good too. They're made with pumpkin butter. Loved the Halloween Berried Alive. Couldn't help my self I bought with coupon lol. We have Hermine headed this way this weekend so wanted to get out and about before getting stuck at home.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Howlatthemoon said:


> I took a chance and went to bbw to see if new fall soaps were out and they were. Oh my does that Pumpkin Cranberry Cider rawk or what!! It smells so good! it's the nourishing hand soap. Pumpkin Berry Crumble is good too. They're made with pumpkin butter. Loved the Halloween Berried Alive. Couldn't help my self I bought with coupon lol. We have Hermine headed this way this weekend so wanted to get out and about before getting stuck at home.


I use the foaming hand soaps...they don't have the pumpkin butter.  Which still leaves me to question why the Pumpkin Berry Cobbler foaming hand soap has no pumpkin in the scent list, lol. Oh well.

Is it the 2nd, yet??? I want to go buy things!!! Please let there be some kind of soap sale that day...


----------



## Howlatthemoon (Jun 25, 2008)

The nourishing hand soap with pumpkin butter is something new. Normally I use the foam but these felt so nice on the hands.


----------



## pondobaba (Apr 12, 2016)

WitchyKitty said:


> I use the foaming hand soaps...they don't have the pumpkin butter.  Which still leaves me to question why the Pumpkin Berry Cobbler foaming hand soap has no pumpkin in the scent list, lol. Oh well.
> 
> Is it the 2nd, yet??? I want to go buy things!!! Please let there be some kind of soap sale that day...


you can use the coupons 3 days before/3 days after...


----------



## pondobaba (Apr 12, 2016)

there is a mystery coupon today


----------



## randyl (Aug 11, 2015)

can the codes be used more than once? I got a 20% and a 30% off. Would like a 40% off if someone has one they don't mind sharing


----------



## randyl (Aug 11, 2015)

update: apparently the codes are 1 time use but the barcodes are all the same meaning you can use it online once but you can print it off and use it in the store as much as you want. If anyone has the email for the 40% off, I'd greatly appreciate you forwarding it to me at [email protected] so I can print it off and use in my local store.


----------



## pondobaba (Apr 12, 2016)

randyl said:


> can the codes be used more than once? I got a 20% and a 30% off. Would like a 40% off if someone has one they don't mind sharing


yes they can


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

pondobaba said:


> you can use the coupons 3 days before/3 days after...


Yes, but I was wanting a sale to use along with my coupons...no sale right now.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

A 40% off coupon would be awesome...


----------



## pondobaba (Apr 12, 2016)

WitchyKitty said:


> Yes, but I was wanting a sale to use along with my coupons...no sale right now.


pumpkin candles are $15 so 20% off would be $12... if you find 40% they would be $9
body care is buy three get three 40% would make the shower gels and body lotions $3.75ea lol


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

pondobaba said:


> pumpkin candles are $15 so 20% off would be $12... if you find 40% they would be $9
> body care is buy three get three 40% would make the shower gels and body lotions $3.75ea lol


Lol, you must not have read my original comment about looking for a certain sale. I know about all those sales. I need a hand soap sale, because I only need to buy two of them, and I asked if anyone had any insider info on if there would be a single hand soap sale coming up soon. If there was, I would wait and buy my stuff, then, rather than paying full price and just 20%.

I have mailer coupons for candles, so not worried about those. I, also, don't have any mystery coupon of 40%...just my normal 20% coupons. 

Thank you for all the sale info, though.


----------



## Impy (Aug 13, 2015)

Pretty sure you already know (I'm fairly certain it was posted somewhere in this thread?) but this woman usually posts about sales ahead of time:
https://www.instagram.com/bathandbodyworksdailyfind/ (and the accompanying FB page/website) 

Can't find any mention of a handsoap sale just yet, but I'd imagine there's gotta be something planned for Labor Day weekend, sale wise.


----------



## Jezebel_Boo (Jul 18, 2014)

I'm on one of the B&BW sites on in a lady sent me an email with the 40% off coupon. You can use it in the store, but the online coupon is already used. If anyone is interested.

Sent from my SM-N930T using Tapatalk


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Jezebel_Boo said:


> I'm on one of the B&BW sites on in a lady sent me an email with the 40% off coupon. You can use it in the store, but the online coupon is already used. If anyone is interested.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N930T using Tapatalk


I just PM'd you...I would love to have the coupon!


----------



## ardeleon091 (Aug 22, 2016)

Jezebel_Boo said:


> I'm on one of the B&BW sites on in a lady sent me an email with the 40% off coupon. You can use it in the store, but the online coupon is already used. If anyone is interested.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N930T using Tapatalk


Would love to have that as well. Be nice to surprise the wife with a few more Halloween extras.

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Thank you, Jezebel_Boo!!! That coupon will help, a lot!


----------



## pondobaba (Apr 12, 2016)

WitchyKitty said:


> Lol, you must not have read my original comment about looking for a certain sale. I know about all those sales. I need a hand soap sale, because I only need to buy two of them, and I asked if anyone had any insider info on if there would be a single hand soap sale coming up soon. If there was, I would wait and buy my stuff, then, rather than paying full price and just 20%.
> 
> I have mailer coupons for candles, so not worried about those. I, also, don't have any mystery coupon of 40%...just my normal 20% coupons.
> 
> Thank you for all the sale info, though.


I honestly can't keep up


----------



## autumneyes (Sep 1, 2016)

*BBW Coupon*



Jezebel_Boo said:


> I'm on one of the B&BW sites on in a lady sent me an email with the 40% off coupon. You can use it in the store, but the online coupon is already used. If anyone is interested.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N930T using Tapatalk




I'd love to have the 40% off coupon too!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

pondobaba said:


> I honestly can't keep up


Haha! I know, I post too many questions, lol. Thank you, though, you are always a wealth of information on this thread!


----------



## Jezebel_Boo (Jul 18, 2014)

Ok, if you messaged me about the coupon i think i got everyone. Happy Shopping!

Sent from my SM-N930T using Tapatalk


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I used the 40% coupon to get the last two hand soaps I needed, then I had other coupons to get the lotion for $5 and the mini candle for free! I have other coupons to use, still, but I felt bad enough asking to use mine a day early, then asking to use the 40% off coupon in a separate transaction. 










 Thank you to pondobaba for letting me know they take coupons early and thanks, again, to Jezebel for the 40% coupon!


----------



## grim gravely (Jun 11, 2015)

Finally get the ceramic haunted house with the 40% off coupon today. I spent $50 for it with coupon, not bad at all.


----------



## ardeleon091 (Aug 22, 2016)

Jezebel_Boo said:


> Ok, if you messaged me about the coupon i think i got everyone. Happy Shopping!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N930T using Tapatalk


Thanks again will be putting to use tomorrow 

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Therewolf (Aug 31, 2015)

I see their Fall collection, I'm waiting for the Halloween themed soaps. have gotten those the last two years.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Therewolf said:


> I see their Fall collection, I'm waiting for the Halloween themed soaps. have gotten those the last two years.


They are out in my store...tomorrow is the full set date, so your store should have them...


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

No bright autumn day I see all pumpkin. Well rats. Glad I hoarded it last fall


----------



## pondobaba (Apr 12, 2016)

WitchyKitty said:


> They are out in my store...tomorrow is the full set date, so your store should have them...


soaps are $3


----------



## pondobaba (Apr 12, 2016)

WitchyKitty said:


> Haha! I know, I post too many questions, lol. Thank you, though, you are always a wealth of information on this thread!


lol! Thanks I try to share what I can


----------



## pondobaba (Apr 12, 2016)

I know it's not Halloween and I know it may be early for some of you, (I love Halloween and Christmas way too much so it's never too early for me) but I had to share these pics. Thanks to Duchess of wax and Life Inside the Page for sharing. The labels are way too cool!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I bought my soaps yesterday with the 40%...now they are $3, today, lol. Sigh...I guess I will be heading back up there, today...


----------



## Livetohaunt86 (Aug 22, 2015)

is there anyway to get a coupon for 40% off instore? I would greatly appreciate it! Also I have a question, I see the soaps are $3 today online, are they that price in store as well? Thanks!


----------



## Impy (Aug 13, 2015)

Can't help you with the coupon (alas) but the soaps are on sale in store as well.


----------



## Livetohaunt86 (Aug 22, 2015)

Impy said:


> Can't help you with the coupon (alas) but the soaps are on sale in store as well.


Cool thanks Impy!


----------



## Jezebel_Boo (Jul 18, 2014)

Livetohaunt86 said:


> is there anyway to get a coupon for 40% off instore? I would greatly appreciate it! Also I have a question, I see the soaps are $3 today online, are they that price in store as well? Thanks!


Pm me.your email addy. I have the 40% off

Sent from my SM-N930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Therewolf (Aug 31, 2015)

Thank you to everyone in this group! Just scored the 2016 Halloween soap collection. Even bigger thanks to the tip that they are just $3 each TODAY ONLY!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I took my soaps that I bought last night back to the store, today, and they were kind enough to price adjust them for me to get today's $3 price and the 40% off coupon. I'm happy, now, lol.


----------



## Jezebel_Boo (Jul 18, 2014)

Therewolf said:


> Thank you to everyone in this group! Just scored the 2016 Halloween soap collection. Even bigger thanks to the tip that they are just $3 each TODAY ONLY!
> View attachment 303602


Is it all soaps, or just the foamy soaps. I want the pumkin butter ones.

Sent from my SM-N930T using Tapatalk


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

pondobaba said:


> I know it's not Halloween and I know it may be early for some of you, (I love Halloween and Christmas way too much so it's never too early for me) but I had to share these pics. Thanks to Duchess of wax and Life Inside the Page for sharing. The labels are way too cool!


How do they get the photos so early, lol??? Don't get me wrong, I love to get a super early sneak peek at the new seasonal items, but I have always wondered how they get the pics.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Jezebel_Boo said:


> Is it all soaps, or just the foamy soaps. I want the pumkin butter ones.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N930T using Tapatalk


All of them!


----------



## Howlatthemoon (Jun 25, 2008)

I'm heading back for the price adjustment and to get more lol if I like the smell of the other soaps.


----------



## Livetohaunt86 (Aug 22, 2015)

Jezebel_Boo said:


> Pm me.your email addy. I have the 40% off
> 
> Sent from my SM-N930T using Tapatalk


Thanks Jezebel! I pm'd you ?


----------



## Howlatthemoon (Jun 25, 2008)

I ended up getting that metal Haunted House candle holder but no more soap. I didn't like the smell of the newer fall hand soaps( cedar and Sage, Vanilla Birch, the Cranberry one. or Leaves) but I did get the price adjustment. I did have a mystery coupon for that house. I smelled the new body care. Pumpkin Apple Cider reminded me quite a bit of Perfect Autumn Day from last year ( in the green packaging) but I horded that and Marshmallow Pumpkin Latte las year so have plenty for now.. But the other ones did nothing for me. So maybe at the SAS sale, I will horde Pumpkin Apple Cider.


----------



## pondobaba (Apr 12, 2016)

WitchyKitty said:


> How do they get the photos so early, lol??? Don't get me wrong, I love to get a super early sneak peek at the new seasonal items, but I have always wondered how they get the pics.


some stores are test stores and actually have them for sale.


----------



## Therewolf (Aug 31, 2015)

Took my girlfriend back to B&BW tonight to pick up some more Halloween soaps at the $3 deal... only they were completely sold out. Still had the fall collection but none of the Halloween.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

pondobaba said:


> some stores are test stores and actually have them for sale.


I knew there were test stores, and I wondered if that's where they were taken at...but didn't know they got stuff in quite this early, lol.


----------



## Barbie K (Jul 1, 2015)

My sister was at the store today and they offered her the 40% off coupon for her purchase. Does anyone know when that coupon expires and where to get one?
I was hoping to visit the store tomorrow but she goes to a different store than I do. Not sure if I will get that lucky.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Barbie K said:


> My sister was at the store today and they offered her the 40% off coupon for her purchase. Does anyone know when that coupon expires and where to get one?
> I was hoping to visit the store tomorrow but she goes to a different store than I do. Not sure if I will get that lucky.


The last day is tomorrow. It was a surprise email coupon, where you get 20, 30 or 40% off. Jezebel_Boo got one forwarded to her via email and she was forwarding them to us if we asked her here. Your sister was lucky to just have them give it to her without the email! I just PM'd you.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

My mother in law had me stop by because she said she had presents for me. She said it was a belated house warming gift. She gave me a bag full of B&BW stuff!  She got me a Marshmallow Pumpkin Latte soap, lotion and spray, a Vanilla Pumpkin Marshmallow mini candle, a Halloween Boo mini candle and a mini owl candle sleeve! I love owls and don't have any sleeves, so that was awesome! Yay! Now I have even more B&BW Fall goodness.


----------



## Zead (Aug 18, 2016)

I picked up the soaps when they were $3 on Friday and went back today with the 40% coupon to get wallflower refills and this cute kitty.


----------



## Howlatthemoon (Jun 25, 2008)

I ended up back at the store yester day for Apple Pumpkin and Pumpkin Carmel Swirl candles along with the Haunted House plug in. BBW sure has profited off of me in the last few days lol Wonder what they will have in store for us on Labor Day??? LOL


----------



## Hallow Girl (May 8, 2015)

Zead said:


> I picked up the soaps when they were $3 on Friday and went back today with the 40% coupon to get wallflower refills and this cute kitty.
> View attachment 306418


You are luckty to get web of lies. They are sold out online.


----------



## Barbie K (Jul 1, 2015)

WitchyKitty said:


> My mother in law had me stop by because she said she had presents for me. She said it was a belated house warming gift. She gave me a bag full of B&BW stuff!  She got me a Marshmallow Pumpkin Latte soap, lotion and spray, a Vanilla Pumpkin Marshmallow mini candle, a Halloween Boo mini candle and a mini owl candle sleeve! I love owls and don't have any sleeves, so that was awesome! Yay! Now I have even more B&BW Fall goodness.
> 
> View attachment 306394


I really like what they have done with the candle lids. They're great!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I love all the candle lids, too!! I always clean out and keep the lidded candle jars, so the pretty lids are awesome!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Labor Day special is a $10 Coconut Pumpkin 3 wick candle, I believe.


----------



## pondobaba (Apr 12, 2016)

I must saw that I am super impressed with the wax melts. I can smell one small square better than a 3 wick!


----------



## Therewolf (Aug 31, 2015)

Stopped by the B&BW outlet in Michigan City yesterday. They had 2 Halloween soaps that were not in my regular store.. Web of Lies and Berried Alive. Would have like to get those at the $3 special a few days ago. Luckily my GF was getting several so pulled off $4 each at 6/$24. Unfortunately they were sold out of the Labor Day special Coconut Pumpkin candle.


----------

